# Anyone have a CNC style machine and want to make a little money?



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm wanting to make a cutout of the Texans logo for using on a project.
Anyone have one of those rockler cnc sharks that would be willing to cut one out for me? I'd be willing to throw a little scratch your way of course.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've got a friend that has one. I'll ask.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I can do cnc router cutting up to 48"x48" in one piece and larger if it can be done in panels, but don't have time right now. The machine will do 2d or 3d, but I've never done anything with the 3d. I can cut plastics, wood, aluminum, foam, and a variety of other mediums. 

Cutting is done with from a dxf file. I can do custom designs or work from your file if its clean and ready for output.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Im simply needing a template so i can spray paint a design on wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a jigsaw would be your friend...


----------

